# Blackbeard. :,-(



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know what happened. I came home from the store and he was floating. You left to seen. I miss you! SIP.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no! What a tragedy for such a lovely boy. So sorry for your loss.  

SIP little fish.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

awwweeee poor guy! I'm sorry cuz!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank y'all


----------



## bettaHI (Jul 20, 2013)

Ooh no! S.I.P handsome little DTHMPK!


----------



## kenouboom (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for your lost  SIP


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss. Is he was new? Did you share anything between him and another betta that you have? Just make sure your other betta don't have any symptoms in case he had something contagious


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

No he had his own tank. I had had for a month. He was a great boy. Thank you again everyone


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry Hail! SIP little guy!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Lamb


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

:-(


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. SIP


----------

